# Turned a few stave bowls tonight.



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Starting to get a build up of assembled bowls so that I can just grab a few and turn them when I feel like it.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice going ... hope all this hard work pays off for you when you get to the craft fair :thumbsup:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice! I've been doing some similar "stave" type turning lately. How do you glue up the cone shapes. I use a couple of band clamps and stretch tape but the sloped cone shape makes it tricky at best. I was wondering if you had some sort of system for doing that.

Bret


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> Nice! I've been doing some similar "stave" type turning lately. How do you glue up the cone shapes. I use a couple of band clamps and stretch tape but the sloped cone shape makes it tricky at best. I was wondering if you had some sort of system for doing that.
> 
> Bret


Yeah, I have a weird system. Iam trying to get my wife to film me gluing up a set of staves for the walk through, I filmed cutting them on the sled.

However, sometimes, when the dry fit is flawless I do the entire bowl at once, other times I do them in halves, then hit the halves on the belt sander.

I pretty much just line them up in an arc with the inside on the table and start taping them together, bend it to check all is lined up, lay it back down, fill with glue, bend it, wipe, and tape the inside, set on the table and twist/flex the assembly to get it not rocking, but flat, set aside and do the next. I do 2 full bowls all at once when I glue up, I have been getting fast and better at stave bowls. Kinda starting to find them the easiest ones to do.

I glued up a ton of rings yesterday, going to look at what I have, see what can be put together, I have amassed a huge collection of stave and rings parts, cause once the tablesaw is setup for cutting, I do my limited bowl run, then I start cutting scraps and sometimes I will do a weird glue up just to see what it may look like in stave form. I have a 5 gallon bucket of just Stave parts, and a 5 gal bucket each of smal, med, and large ring parts, all various species.

I know yall are waiting on that walkthrough, just been working so much to get as much product for this craft fair, papa wants his chisel set, a new full face respirator, and lets hope....a new lathe.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Them are some nice bowls...:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> I know yall are waiting on that walkthrough, just been working so much to get as much product for this craft fair, papa wants his chisel set, a new full face respirator, and lets hope....a new lathe.


Thats a nice wish list, hope you sell enough bowls to get everything you want, and then make more bowls to get everything you dont yet know you want :laughing:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Thats a nice wish list, hope you sell enough bowls to get everything you want, and then make more bowls to get everything you dont yet know you want :laughing:



lol, yup. The lathe can wait, mine..while a pain in the butt still works. However I have been getting bloody noses lately, even though I wear a respirator all the time, and eye strain headaches, turns out...the fine dust is getting into my sinuses through my eyes.....yeah...so, full face respirator is top priority for me for sure. And even with the DC at the lathe and a shop filter, still an issue.


----------

